# Persian italic fonts in opera



## bkouhi (Apr 11, 2013)

Hello.

Here is a screenshot:







And this is a link to that web page: Link

This is my www/opera version:


```
Opera/9.80 (X11; FreeBSD 9.1-STABLE amd64) Presto/2.12.388 Version/12.15
```

I also installed x11-fonts/webfonts but it doesn't any effect.


----------



## fonz (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm only guessing, but does installing x11-fonts/farsifonts help?


----------



## bkouhi (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks for your very quick reply. That port already installed on my system.


----------



## fonz (Apr 11, 2013)

bkouhi said:
			
		

> Thanks for your very quick reply. That port already installed on my system.


Unfortunately I can't seem to find any other Farsi fonts in the ports tree. Perhaps you could try searching the Web for some italic Farsi fonts and install them manually.


----------



## cpm@ (Apr 11, 2013)

@bkouhi,

With chrome is seen perfectly using default font settings. I suggest that you check opera encodings. 


> *Default fonts and encodings*
> 
> In the "Web content" section, click Customize fonts to specify your standard and fix-width fonts, minimum font size, and encoding. If your default encoding doesn't correspond to the one needed by a website, text may not display properly. You can always manually adjust the font size or temporarily override the encoding for the page you're viewing.


 
Here is a screenshot:
http://oi50.tinypic.com/24ya1l3.jpg

On @fonz's advice, you can find Arabic/Persian font sets, here


----------

